# Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate



## king-spirit (14. September 2016)

*Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

hi
Ich habe im Moment folgendes Setup:
PC -> Denon x1200w -> Beamer 

Nun steht der PC in einem anderen Raum und ich möchte nicht immer ein riesiges HDMI Kabel verlegen. 
Daher suche ich einen Media Player den ich per hdmi an den avr anschließen kann und mit meinen Videodateien vom PC (hauptsächlich mkvs 1080p mit HD Ton DTS HD Master oder Dolby True HD) versorgen kann und der den HD Ton der Dateien an meinen Receiver weitergibt. 
3D sollte er auch abspielen können. 4K wird aktuell nicht benötigt. 
Amazon Prime und netflix Unterstützung wäre zudem super. 

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? 
Ich hab leider wenig Annung vom selber bauen ala rasperry Pi sondern würde mir gerne einen fertigen media Player hinstellen, anschließen und los 


mein setup, falls nötig:
denon avr x1200w
dali Zensor 5
svs pb1000
epson tw7200


----------



## Suffi30 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Ich habe an meinem einen Athlon 5350 laufen. Dieser schafft alles inkl 3D problemlos. (Hab fast den selben Beamer) 
Bild geht bei mir über hdmi in den Verstärker und dann zum Beamer, Ton habe ich seperat über ein optisches Kabel an den Verstärker angeschlossen. 
Hab das Asrock mainboard das mit 12v betrieben werden kann und es direkt an die Rückwand der Couch geschraubt. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr günstige und unauffällige Lösung.


----------



## Research (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Denke da an sowas:
Produktvergleich Zotac ZBOX MA760, Gigabyte Brix Gaming GB-BXA8G-8890, PCP Solutions EMB-S280R4-M | Geizhals Deutschland
+
eventuell Adapter DP->HDMI.

Oder:
Produktvergleich Foxconn NanoPC nT-aBM61, Foxconn NanoPC nT-aBM62, Foxconn NanoPC nT-ABM63 | Geizhals Deutschland
...


----------



## frontloop (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

also ich habe mir dafür nen Raspberry Pi gekauft.

Also: 
externe 2,5"-USB-Festplatte an den Pi. Diesen dann per HDMI an den denon avr x1200w (ich hab den auch). Und da halt dann der TV dran.
Netflix/Prime hab ich nicht. Ob das geht, weiß ich nicht. 

Ansonsten das ganze nach dieser Anleitung installiert: So installierst du Kodi auf dem Raspberry Pi 3 – Die ultimative Schritt-fur-Schritt Anleitung – PowerPi
War in wenigen Minuten erledigt.  Wobei das dort verwendete OpenElec wohl nicht mehr aktuell ist..
Steuerung mach ich per Tablet/Handy mit Kodi Kore. Das geht auch super.


----------



## Suffi30 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Steuerung mache ich bei meinem über die Fernbedienung meiner TV Karte über windoof Media Center.


----------



## king-spirit (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Danke euch für eure Antworten.
Ich hatte aber gesagt, dass ihc keine Bastellösung ala HTPC oder Raspberry Pi haben möchte.
Ich möchte eine Box haben die ich anschließe und fertig.
Wie sieht es denn mit sowas aus?

HiMedia Q10quad 3D FullHD & 4K Mediaplayer Android: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Research (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Das von mir ist nichts?


----------



## JackA (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Ich versteh noch net ganz, was du willst.
Willst du jetzt den PC an den AVR Streamen? dann reicht dir ne simple Streaming Box / Steam Link
Oder willst du nen eigenen vom PC unabhängigen Media-Player?


----------



## king-spirit (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich versteh noch net ganz, was du willst.
> Willst du jetzt den PC an den AVR Streamen? dann reicht dir ne simple Streaming Box / Steam Link
> Oder willst du nen eigenen vom PC unabhängigen Media-Player?




Ich möchte einen von PC unabhängigen Media Player wo ich mkv datein (die auf dem PC liegen bzw. auf externer Festplatte ) über den avr an den Beamer schicken kann. Im Moment muss ich halt immer den PC verbinden mit nem 10m hdmi Kabel.


----------



## king-spirit (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Das von mir ist nichts?



scheint mir etwas zu teuer mit 270€. Und die Variante mit hdmi Adapter will ich umgehen. Der Player braucht einen HDMI Anschluss. Sowas muss es doch geben


----------



## Venom89 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Eine fertige box? Kannst du vergessen. Die haben alle ihre Probleme mit Formaten usw. 

Wieso denn nicht sowas? 
Mini PC - lautlose CSL Narrow Box 4K / Win 10 schwarz - Silent-PC mit Intel QuadCore CPU 1840MHz, 32GB SSD, Intel HD, WLAN, USB 3.0, HDMI, SD, Bluetooth, Windows 10 Mini PC - lautlose CSL Narrow Box 4K: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Und ein RPi ist alles andere als eine Bastellösung. Du musst nur eine Platine in ein Gehäuse stecken und auf eine SD Karte Daten kopieren. 
Ja sehr fummelig!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## king-spirit (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Eine fertige box? Kannst du vergessen. Die haben alle ihre Probleme mit Formaten usw.
> 
> Wieso denn nicht sowas?
> Mini PC - lautlose CSL Narrow Box 4K / Win 10 schwarz - Silent-PC mit Intel QuadCore CPU 1840MHz, 32GB SSD, Intel HD, WLAN, USB 3.0, HDMI, SD, Bluetooth, Windows 10 Mini PC - lautlose CSL Narrow Box 4K: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> ...



na das Teil sieht doch schonmal gut aus 
Gibts ne Kurzanleitung zum Raspberry bzw. wie genau wird der zusammengeschraubt? Dann brauche ich aber acuh einen SD Karten Slot am PC? Den habe ich nicht!


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Amazon Fire TV 2

Kann alles, inkl Steam Streaming, Emulatoren (inkl Dreamcast und gamecube dank der hohen Leistung-sens, psx usw sowieso)

Netflix, Amazon YouTube..... alles als app verfügbar.

Vlc Player etc lässt sich einfach als app installieren, im Netzwerk streamen ebenfalls im Prinzip JEDES Format.
Unterstützt für die Zukunft 4k.


Imo aktuell bestes Gerät.



99€
Kann im Prinzip jede app die auf deinem Android Handy installierst ist abspielen......

Amazon Fire TV mit 4K Ultra HD - Amazon.de | Streaming Media Player

Gibt aktuell kein Gerät dass so viel kann, so günstig und Platz-und Stromsparend ist.

Beschde.


Von den mini PC rate ich ab.
Bequemer als der FirTv2 geht's nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (14. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Alternativ: NVIDIA SHIELD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hendrosch (15. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Der raspi kann wenn ich mich recht erinnere kein HD Audio als Bitstream.
Wie will der Beamer denn 3D? Framepacking macht auch heute noch vielen Geräten Probleme, abgesehen davon das zumindest für Windows auch kein ordentlicher Player für AVC/MVC 3D Filme existiert. (Das kann der raspi dafür sogar mit Kodi16)
Bzw. es gibt von Kodi einen Tes Build der sowohl MVC als auch Framepacking bei Intel NUCs/oder vermutlich bei allem mit Intel Grafik hin bekommt, ist vmtl. die beste Lösung.

Zum Minipc oben gilt zu prüfen ob der Atom HD Sound ausgeben kann, meine da gab es bei machen Probleme. Am besten dann mit dem genauen Typ suchen.


----------



## Research (15. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



king-spirit schrieb:


> scheint mir etwas zu teuer mit 270€. Und die Variante mit hdmi Adapter will ich umgehen. Der Player braucht einen HDMI Anschluss. Sowas muss es doch geben



Fast alle hatten HDMI.
RPi kann wunderbar Streams wiedergeben wenn Kodi läuft.
Im Browser nur 720p.

FireTV wird man sehr bald featatellen das so ein System zu begrenzt ist.
Kodi läuft auch unter Windows.

3D und RPi?
Müsste ßan mal googeln ob das überhaupt geht.
4k ebenso.


Für ca. 200 € kann man so einen PC selber bauen.


----------



## JackA (15. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Win10 Mini PC-Stick


----------



## Research (15. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Hab die Ausgabe zu Hause.
HDMI-Sticks mit Windows 10 von Intel und Zotac |
        c't Magazin
Finger weg.


Verfugbarkeit und Fazit - Intel Compute Stick im Test: Der mit dem Lufter streamt - Golem.de


> In der Praxis krankt Intels Rechenstäbchen jedoch an  einigen nicht beschleunigten Videocodecs und wenig Speicherplatz, der  erst per Micro-SD-Karte erweitert werden muss; die generelle  Rechenleistung ist ausreichend. Die aktive Kühlung sorgt zwar für eine  konstante Leistung, der Lüfter dürfte jedoch im Laufe der Zeit  zustauben, und dann wird der Micro-PC langsamer.
> Auf uns wirkt Intels Compute Stick daher wie eine  Machbarkeitsstudie: Wie klein kann ein Gerät sein, in dem x86-Hardware  steckt, die ein Windows-Betriebssystem antreibt? Kommende Generationen  werden zeigen, ob sich die Idee mittelfristig durchsetzt - eine Version  mit Cherry Trail, Windows 10 und Unterstützung für USB Typ C sowie H.265 klingt doch gleich viel interessanter.
> Obacht bei Angeboten, die dem Compute Stick ähneln!  Lenovos Ideacentre Stick 300 scheint identisch zu sein, die Pendants von  Archos und Hannspree aber werden passiv gekühlt. Nach einigen Minuten  Laufzeit überhitzt der Atom-Chip, er drosselt seine Taktraten drastisch  und Videos ruckeln stark.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Fast alle hatten HDMI.
> RPi kann wunderbar Streams wiedergeben wenn Kodi läuft.
> Im Browser nur 720p.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn am fire tv begrenzt?

Das ding kann alles was ein android Handy kann..... das spielt jedes Format ab, Emulgatoren, kodi etc.... alles kein problem.

Sehe den festen vorteil eines mini pc nicht..... außer dass der umständlicher und langsamer ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

HD Tonformate habe ich bis jetzt nur per Windows + Kodi richtig hinbekommen. Diese ganzen Android Boxen machen oft nicht was sie sollen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HD Tonformate habe ich bis jetzt nur per Windows + Kodi richtig hinbekommen. Diese ganzen Android Boxen machen oft nicht was sie sollen.



Das fire tv 2 unterstützt sogar Dolby Atoms.

Da sich über kodi bis hin zum VLC Player sowieso alles drauf installieren lässt, gibt's auch bei den videoformaten keine Probleme.

Das teil Os sah schnell, gute GPU und CPU - reicht immerhin um ne Dreamcast oder gamecube zu eruieren sowie generell jedes android Game in max Details.

Er kann sogar per nvidia, Steam etc. Von einem pc im Netzwerk pc Games damit spielen.

Mor fällt wirklich keine Anwendung ein in der die Amazon faire tv box in irgend einer art und weisse einem RPi unterlegen wäre..... ganz im Gegenteil..... sie arbeitet wesentlich flotter und die Komponenten sind einfach auch Video und Audio ausgelegt.

Mit USB Anschluss, lan Anschluss, wlan Modul und sd Card Slot sind auch genug Möglichkeiten zum vernetzen gegeben.


X360 und ps4 controller funktionieren problemlos damit 


Und preislich kostet es mit 99€ für das gebotene praktisch Nichts...... manchmal ist es sogar im Angebot für 69€ 

Finde wirklich dass es keine bequemere und umfangreichere Möglichkeit gibt ein mediacenter einzurichten..... das auch noch gaming kann...... 
Wenn du willst kannst da dran sogar deine Maus anschliessen und Word, Excel usw Dateien bearbeiten ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

So nen Fire TV 2 spielt auch FLAC/WAV 5.1 96kHz/24bit? Fast alle Android Geräte machen das maximal bis Stereo.

Außerdem hat nen Fire TV 2 nur HDMI 1.4, ist also nur eingeschränkt 4k fähig. Und mit HDMI 1.4 gibts auch kein HDCP 2.2 für legale Inhalte.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So nen Fire TV 2 spielt auch FLAC/WAV 5.1 96kHz/24bit? Fast alle Android Geräte machen das maximal bis Stereo.
> 
> Außerdem hat nen Fire TV 2 nur HDMI 1.4, ist also nur eingeschränkt 4k fähig. Und mit HDMI 1.4 gibts auch kein HDCP 2.2 für legale Inhalte.



Naja, 4k@30fps reichen imo fuer Filme sowieso komplett aus 

Letztendlich muss man selber entscheiden was man braucht.


----------



## Research (19. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

FireTV kann ISO's?

Langsamer?
LOL! Jede aktuelle x64 Hardware steckt die ARMs in die Tasche.

Ein PC frisst alles und funktioniert an jedem Format.
Und wenn es mal in Hardware keine Beschleunigung gibt, nun, GPU/CPU können das in Software beheben.

So spiele wie Funktionsverbote und Sperrungen wie mit Amazon kennen andere OS wie z.B. Linux nicht.
Du willst mehr Software?
Ja?
Tut mir leid, das was du suchst hat der Amazon-App-Shop nicht.

APU:                               AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)                      37€
MoBo:                               MSI AM1I (7865-001R)                       30€
RAM:                               Crucial DIMM   4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11, dual rank (CT51264BD160B)                       18€
SSD:                               Intenso Top III SSD  128GB, SATA (3812430)                       36€
Case/PSU:                               LC-Power LC-1320II, 90W TFX12V, Mini-ITX                       37€


MoBo:                               ASRock AM1H-ITX (90-MXGT70-A0UAYZ)                       55€
Case:                               SilverStone Milo ML05 schwarz, Mini-ITX (SST-ML05B)                       47€
PSU:                               Akasa 65W Netzteil für Mini-ITX Systeme, extern                       20€

Gehäuse ist hier egal. Geschmackssache. z.B. Hängend.

Mehr power bietet AM2+.

HDMI2.0 ist z.Z. wohl gut teuer... ??


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> FireTV kann ISO's?
> 
> Langsamer?
> LOL! Jede aktuelle x64 Hardware steckt die ARMs in die Tasche.
> ...



Deine config ist teurer und ist rumgebastel 
Hdmi 2.0 hat's auch nicht......

Zu deinen isos:
Klar kommt die faire tv 2 box damit klar..... wie gesagt, das System lässt sich mit nem rot Befehl wie jedes Handy öffnen und kann dann im Prinzip alles was dein pc in einem Home Cinema kann..... kostet aber weniger, ist sparsam und leise und mega kompakt.


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Beklagst was du selber nicht bieten kannst.
Schertzkeks, warum fragte ich wohl nach HDMI2.0?
Mekert über rumbasteln und will dann rooten...

Das was alles erschlägt kostet leider wieder. 
Gigabyte Brix GB-BSI5HT-6200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was selber bauen kostet muss ich mal gucken.

Was anderes wird es leider nicht werden.

Außer jemand kommt mit nem Geheimtipp.

Also nen guten Player der nicht vollkommen sinnlos an nem
+3.000€ System ist.


----------



## Icedaft (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Was spricht denn gegen den Shield? NVIDIA SHIELD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackA (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

AMD A8 Notebook mit SSD für 270,-
Dazu Win10 für 8,-


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

War ich am überlegen, nur auch die ohne HDMI 2.0.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Beklagst was du selber nicht bieten kannst.
> Schertzkeks, warum fragte ich wohl nach HDMI2.0?
> Mekert über rumbasteln und will dann rooten...
> 
> ...



Hoer auf rumzuweinen 
Das was du da anbietest sind imo unbequeme bastelloesungen.

Ich hab nen surface pro, nen high end pc, ne ps4 usw.....und trotzdem laeuft ständig die kleine Box


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Weinen? Ich hasse es nur wenn man versucht mich unter meinem Niveau zu trollen.

Grad mal die Shield von den Specs angeguckt.
Könnte interessant sein.

Weiß wer was über den Soundchip?

Grund: Guckt euch mal genau das Heimkino an.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Weinen? Ich hasse es nur wenn man versucht mich unter meinem Niveau zu trollen.
> 
> Grad mal die Shield von den Specs angeguckt.
> Könnte interessant sein.
> ...



Hier trolle dich kein Mensch, komm mal wieder etwas runter bevor du noch nein herzkasper kriegst...... ist ja ekelhaft.

Der Amazon fire tv 2 Kann nun mal nach nem 5 minütigen root alles was dein pc in einem heimkino auch kann.

Und er wird auch für den denon mit den dali und svs mehr als reichen.

Mittlerweile hat der threadersteller seine Entscheidung wohl sowieso schon getroffen und wir führen hier Selbstgespräche.


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Ekelhaft ist dein Gestümper.

Ob der TE sich entschieden hat, k.P..

Nur denkt er, bei der Quali des Equipments (zumindest was den hohen Anschaffungspreis angeht) zu billig.
Das ist wie nen Ferrari mit VW Polo Motor.

Denon AVR-X1200W schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 370€
DALI Zensor 5 Stück weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 340€
SVS PB-1000 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 550€
Epson EH-TW7200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1700€
= 2960€


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Ekelhaft ist dein Gestümper.
> 
> Ob der TE sich entschieden hat, k.P..
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass das Equipment des TE noch weit von "Ferrari" entfernt ist, unterschätzt du einfach die Leistungsfähigkeit der Fertig Lösungen.
Dein popliger Basteln-PC wird mit Sicherheit mehr Probleme machen.


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Alles was solche PCs noch brauchen ist eine ordentliche Soundkarte.

Und mehr Probleme?

So ein geschossenes System wie Fire TV und Co...

Es gibt einen Grund warum es da eine solche Lücke zwischen RPi und PC gibt?
Weil der Rest wenig taugt oder fürs gebotene zu teuer ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Research schrieb:


> Alles was solche PCs noch brauchen ist eine ordentliche Soundkarte.
> 
> Und mehr Probleme?
> 
> ...



Es gibt einem Grund warum fast jeder zu Lösungen wie fire tv greift.....sie sind bequem, effizient und gut.

Kannste versuchen schlecht zu reden wie du willst.

Den lahmen rpi kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen.....


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Das der Pi lahm ist, habe ich bereits gesagt.
Bleib also beim Gesagten und erfinde nichts.

Auch hege ich starke Zweifel das diese Geräte mehr als nur ausreichende Soundquali bieten, wenn nicht sogar deutlich unter onBoard-Sound.

Zum "fast jeder zu Lösungen wie", hast du da Zahlen?

Ne kurze Suche spuckte nur das aus:
What's the Best-Selling Streaming Device? -- The Motley Fool


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Ehm, der Multimediaplayer braucht gar keine Soundkarte.  Der Sound wird als Bitstream über HDMI an den AVR gegeben. Im AVR sitzen dann die DACs.

Wenn der Sound über HDMI ausgegeben wird, kann man beim Multimedia PC ruhig die Soundkarte direkt im Bios deaktivieren.


----------



## Scroll (23. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Der odroid c2 wäre auch eine alternative. Wie der pi3, wird dieser in ein Gehäuse gesteckt und fertig. Der odroid c2 hat den Vorteil das er die HD audio formate abspielen kann, bluray isos sollen lt posts bei hardwareluxx auch laufen. 
Mit libreelec bestimmt noch eine weitere Alternative zu den bereits genannten.

Einzig mit 4k Auflösung kann ich dir gerade nicht beantworten ob er das kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SayHo (23. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Ich hab ne himedia q10pro und bin damit extrem zufrieden der von die vorgeschlagene quad ist der Vorgänger wenn du keine platte einbauen sondern nur anschließen willst reicht auch der q5pro wenn du mehr Infos brauchst guck dich mal im android-mediaplayer.de Form um bin da auch angemeldet und werden halt die vor und Nachteile der verschiedenen boxen verglichen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. September 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

wie wärs denn mit ner 4K Konsole ala XBOX One S oder PS 4 Pro? FireTV kann auch nicht alles. VLC kann immer mein kompletten Inhalt vom NAS sehen und läuft auch sonst nicht fehlerfrei. Kodi läuft auch nicht mit allen Funktionen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falk (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

ich experimentiere zuhause gerade mit einer China-Android-TV-Box von Gearbest: 4K Smart TV Box: Mini M8S II Hands-On - kadder.de

Da sind im Kodi zwar einige doch etwas dubiose Quellen vorinstalliert, aber ansonsten ist das Ding für das Geld echt recht Flott (und kann 4K mit HDR und allerlei anderen Schnick-Schnack). Ist vom Format wie ein Fire TV, nur spielt ohne Sideloading alles mögliche ab (dafür eben nicht ohne weiteres Prime Video). Frage ist halt echt, ob man eher Streaming-Dienste wie Netflix oder Amazon Prime benutzen will (dann führt kein Weg am FireTV vorbei wegen den Integration) oder ob man MKVs, ISOs etc. per Kodi abspielen will.


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



Falk schrieb:


> ich experimentiere zuhause gerade mit einer China-Android-TV-Box von Gearbest: 4K Smart TV Box: Mini M8S II Hands-On - kadder.de
> 
> Da sind im Kodi zwar einige doch etwas dubiose Quellen vorinstalliert, aber ansonsten ist das Ding für das Geld echt recht Flott (und kann 4K mit HDR und allerlei anderen Schnick-Schnack). Ist vom Format wie ein Fire TV, nur spielt ohne Sideloading alles mögliche ab (dafür eben nicht ohne weiteres Prime Video). Frage ist halt echt, ob man eher Streaming-Dienste wie Netflix oder Amazon Prime benutzen will (dann führt kein Weg am FireTV vorbei wegen den Integration) oder ob man MKVs, ISOs etc. per Kodi abspielen will.



In deinem link steht dass sie kein HDR hat?


----------



## Falk (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> In deinem link steht dass sie kein HDR hat?


In dem Video gibt es die Einstellung zu sehen. Ob das dann tatsächlich funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen (bei den China-Boxen muss man immer irgendwelche Kompromisse machen)


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Media Player für Heimkino gesucht - mkv, ISO und HD Tonformate*

Kodi darf nur niergends vorinstalliert sein. Das widerspricht den AGBs von Kodi

Das lustige ist nur, dass Kodi wegen angeblicher Lizensverstöße über den Amazon App Store nicht angeboten wird, aber Media Player mit Kodi über Amazon verkauft werden.


----------

